# Mixage bande son et voix directe bluetooth



## AMP (24 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, 
Je cherche un moyen, une appli, pour mixer une bande son avec la voix en temps réel et transmettre le tout via bluetooth sur un ipod, iphone ou ipad (en direct). 
Pour que vous compreniez bien le truc, il s'agit d'une performance théâtrale. L'acteur lance une musique sur son itruc (qu'importe ipod, iphone, ipad) et dit un texte (dans le micro du itruc). Musique et voix sont reçus en bluetooth par deux spectateurs qui ont un casque sur un autre itruc distant d'une petite dizaine de mètres. 
J'ai pensé aux appli talkie walkie mais on ne peut pas mixer deux sources audio. 
Merci


----------

